# Mini-Amplificador Portatil Para Ipod,Mp3,Mp4 y Celular



## xzibit08 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola,Como andan? espero que bien. 
Alguien sabe algun buen integrado que tire muy buena potencia que sea alimentado hasta 9v? osea para llevarlo cuando se sale a alguna plaza o de camping. 
porque escuche este sistema portatil que tiene un amigo tira muy buena potencia y trabaja con 5v. Es de Marca OBO MD-218





Si alguien Lo tiene y lo haya abierto o roto o conosca por dentro si me pudiera decir que integrado lleva, porque suena de mil maravillas. Saludos


----------



## cesar castro (Oct 19, 2010)

hola  mire este integrado es el que trae el amplificador que muestras en la imagen ¨EUA5202¨
te dejo el PDF : http://www.eutechmicro.com/PDF/EUA5202.pdf  Este es alimentado por una bateria de 
3.7 v 1200mA-h...espero que te sirva de algo..vemos......


----------



## xzibit08 (Oct 28, 2010)

lleva el integrado EUA5202 solo este miniparlante? no lleva algun pre o algo mas? me has sido de mucha ayuda con los datos que me distes! Gracias Saludos!

no tendras alguna foto sacada? Saludos!


----------



## elneroo (Feb 3, 2011)

hola como estan amigos me intersa muxo saber otro tipo de integrado parecido al EUA 5202 porque tengo un radio parecido y por razones obias se me quemo y quisiera reemplasarlo por otro o derrepente tengan por ahi un plano de algun otro amplificador.....
bueno gracias les agardeceria su ayuda............


----------



## fas0 (Feb 3, 2011)

consulta: hay algun plano para armar uno de esos bichitos? me gustaria armar uno asi, pero no encuentro.


----------



## elneroo (Feb 4, 2011)

opino lo mismo que tu faso......... jejeje


----------



## fas0 (Feb 4, 2011)

y si, estaria interesante armar uno parecido... pero con algo mas de potencia. estuve viendo que en mercadolibre se consigue por poco dinero el lector de memoria (menos de 5u$)... faltaria ver como decodifica los mp3 el aparato, luego un simple amplificador y listo. en fin.. a esperar (?)


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 4, 2011)

hacete uno con un tda 2822 anda con 3v y da sonido en estero y  es de 1.3 w por salida (los parlantes de pc lo tienen adentro)

yo con uno de esos lo tengo conenctado a la pc con unos bafles de un estereo viejo y anda mas que bien y sufisiente aunque yo lo uso en 12 v


----------



## fas0 (Feb 5, 2011)

el ampli no es el problema, mi duda es como decodifica el mp3... voy a seguir buscando


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 5, 2011)

a voz queres conectarlo via usb mira yo la otra vez estube buscando y todo no encontre nada y lo poco que aye era un dolor

che yo la otra vez vi en una pagina unos decodificadores usb era una plaqutita con un usb hembra y ya te largaba sonido en estereo  y no recuerdo bien como se controlaba o sino fijate... aca en la electronica tienen un nini estereo con usb lectror de memorias mini pantalla  y control remoto a algo de 100 y tiene el tamaño de una carta


----------



## electroconico (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola amigos

Aca usamos el codec vs1053 , este decodifica mp3 ,wav,aac entre otros.Y te entrega su salida ya amplificada para unos buenos audifonos o conectarla a un amplificador de mayor potencia.

Nosotros leemos los tracks desde el usb y los mandamos al codec.Suena muy bien.


----------



## juanchooo (Mar 16, 2011)

euuu olaa...mira yo desarme unoo y tiene dos de este integradoo...CKE8002....eso es lo que alcanso a leer en el integradito....espero que te pueda servir....


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 12, 2011)

aqui dejo a su consideracion estos esquemas con tea2025b y ka2206, saludos


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2011)

todas esas cosas por lo general usan un integrado  de 8 patas todo en uno como el tda2822 o el nte7155
que funciona entre 2 y 15 volt  hasta 1 wats
que se escucha relativamente fuerte

asi que en este caso sale mas facil comprar unos parlantes para pc
(no los mas econonimos esos tienen un apli mono a transistores no sirven)
que traen todo solo tienes que cambiar la fuente  para que use unas pilas
y hacer  la caja en madera

el usb y la t memoria   hay varios aparatos que se pueden  modificar y sale mucho mas facil  y económico que conseguir integrados raros y/o caros o  que a veces no se encuentran


----------



## Dany Electromicopa (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola "xzibit08" Si quieres un amplificador que trabaje con 9v Te recomiendo el TDA2002 o TDA2003.

las diferencias son:

TDA2002: Proporciona hasta 8w con un parlante de 2ohm y 5,2w con un parlante de 4ohm y se alimenta desde 8 a 18v y tambien consume 45 a 80mAh.

TDA2003: Proporciona hasta 10w con un parlante de 2ohm y 6w con un parlante de 4ohm y se alimenta desde 8 a 18v y tambien consume 44 a 50mAh.

Yo hice uno con el TDA2003 y no me funcionó muy bien no sabía por que y hace poco descubrí que era un diodo que yo le puse en serie al positivo de su alimentación lo quité y me funciono de maravilla! Te cuento esto para que no te pase lo mismo o similar.

Aca subo algunas sus fotos y su diseño este le va tanto al TDA2003 como al TDA2002

El condensador que esta frente al integrado lo puse un poco grande (en Tamaño) para que las pistas pasen entre sus patas no es necesario que sea tan grande y si lo consiguen mas chico solo le deben abrir las patas al condensador.


----------



## yuccez (Jul 21, 2011)

Dany Electromicopa dijo:


> Hola "xzibit08" Si quieres un amplificador que trabaje con 9v Te recomiendo el TDA2002 o TDA2003.
> 
> las diferencias son:
> 
> ...




hola dany, por favor me podrias indicar que valores son los de las resistencias y aque voltaje son los capacitores.. o puedo usar los que sean?????
gracias


----------



## Dany Electromicopa (Jul 22, 2011)

Estimado "yuccez" Las resistencias que muestran en el PCB son de 1/4w para poder usarlas de 1/2w paradas. Y los capacitores los usaba de 25V y el capacitor de 1000µF lo usé de 50v por que no tenía otro.

Aca subo algunas fotos de mi circuito, pero les advierto que no se guíen por él porque es de otro diseño de PCB.


----------



## yuccez (Jul 22, 2011)

Dany Electromicopa dijo:


> Estimado "yuccez" Las resistencias que muestran en el PCB son de 1/4w para poder usarlas de 1/2w paradas. Y los capacitores los usaba de 25V y el capacitor de 1000µF lo usé de 50v por que no tenía otro.
> 
> Aca subo algunas fotos de mi circuito, pero les advierto que no se guíen por él porque es de otro diseño de PCB.



oye una pregunta mas, tengo a la mano un tda2030a, cres que le vaya igual al pcb, podra funcionar bien????he leido que el tda2030a es de mas potencia.


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 22, 2011)

LM1875T

Ese tambien te puede servir. no ocupa muchos componentes solo que funciona con 12VCD..

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/lm1875t.png/


----------



## yuccez (Jul 22, 2011)

bueno yo pregunto acerca del tda203a, por que es el que tengo a la mano, tengo mucho esa cultura de reciclar lo maximo posible, muchas gracias, a esto es lo que verdaderamente se le puede llamar una comunidad, todos son muy cooperativos, gracias nuevamente


----------



## Dany Electromicopa (Jul 22, 2011)

Estimado "yuccez" el TDA2030 no creo que le vaya al pcb, Pero si lo tienes a mano te recomiendo que lo armes porque suena muy bien. yo lo probé del post de mariano nicolau y me funcionó bien pero usa fuente simétrica pero hay una forma para que use fuente simple, pero dicen que no es tan eficaz con la fuente simple.

Pasate por este post de mariano nicolau que es para el tda2030/tda2040/tda2050/lm1875.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## juanchooo (Oct 1, 2011)

Hola,el integrado que lleva el reproductor portatil son dos CKE8002 , la verdad es mui complicado conseguir el datasheet,consegui uno pero esta en coreano chino o alguno de esos idiomas,si alguien pudiera conseguirlo en español se los agradeceria ... aqui te dejo el enlace del PDF http://www.chipkingdom.com/upfile/20096715573693411.pdf .... A , y mil perdones si hace tiempo que se cerro este tema,es que no pude evitar comentar,me interesa mucho este tema...lo siento...!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 1, 2011)

xzibit08 dijo:


> lleva el integrado EUA5202 solo este miniparlante? no lleva algun pre o algo mas? me has sido de mucha ayuda con los datos que me distes! Gracias Saludos!
> 
> no tendras alguna foto sacada? Saludos!


supongo que no seria necesario un pre ya que la tension de salida de auriculares de un ipod o algo parecido es bastante alta como para necesitar un pre


----------

